# protonix.....



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

I wonder if protonix can make u very thirsty. Ive been having bad thirst lately. are any of u on this drug? does this cause thirst???Art


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

yes , I have been taking protonix for one month and have noticed thirst. Also, I have had excessive abdominal gas. ( but the med helps the GERD)


----------



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

so how do u control the thirst from protonix (or any drug). I drink much water and cant stop it!!!Art


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

I have not been successful in controling the thirst completely. Reducing salt intake helps and water. Discontinuing coffee and caffeine drinks also helps.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm on a couple of drugs that cause dry mouth, including protonix. Water is the best rememdy. Mints to suck on help in a situation you can't drink. Making sure I keep my lips moisturized seems to help the perception of my thirst.


----------



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have found that chewing gum helps with a dry mouth a lot. Keep in mind that the sugar free kind may give you gas. I chew the regular kind (love the Juicy Fruit!) and just try to keep it to a minimum and to rinse my mouth afterwards to prevent cavities!


----------

